# 100,000 USD Medical Insurance



## jeevandras (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi,
Just found out that the Thai Government requires those even with work permit on re-entry into Thailand to have at least 100,000 USD Medical coverage (due to this Covid-19 pandemic). Does anyone have any idea on a suitable term insurance for this? 

JS


----------



## palookawansai (Jul 22, 2020)

LMG Insurance Thailand
Have all visa required Insurances, Long Stay, Covid19, etc and are one of only 10 or 11 recognised by the Thai Immigration. Big bonus is they are cheaper than the other rip offs.


----------

